# Tonk Time! The Tonkinese Thread



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So here it is 
A thread dedicated to the Tonkinese breed. So please feel free to add any photos and chat about all things Tonk 

More to follow.....


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

My Tonk story:

During the winter of 2011/2012 I was looking for a kitten. Id spent the previous couple of years nursing two elderly and poorly cats so knew it was a kitten I wanted, in the hope we would have many healthy years together before worrying about age related illnesses :sad:

I was a member of a different forum then so was checking the ads on there. I wasnt after a pedigree necessarily, but as you can imagine in the middle of winter there was a lack of moggie kittens around.

Eventually I found an ad that caught my eye, a litter of Tonkinese cross kittens about an hour away from me. The Tonk bit at this point didnt really interest me, the kittens just looked cute with huge ears and sleek bodies. There were two black and whites and two that were colour pointed. (An oops litter, mum pedigree, dad local tom). I chatted to the breeder a lot by e-mail and based on my home life she recommended the kitten that would suit me. They were only about 4 weeks old at this point and the breeder quite rightly kept them until they were 13 weeks and had both vaccinations. It was murder waiting! Plus it took me all that time to think of a name! :blush:

So on a winters day in February 2012 me and a friend drove to Wiltshire and picked up Dexter and brought him home. He strolled out of the carrier like he owned the place and was super confident.
OMG had I forgotten what kittens were like! The last time I had a kitten it was about 20 years ago!  Dexter was very needy as a baby. He followed me everywhere and would only sleep on my chest with his face snuggled into my neck. We were instantly close.

A few months later Dexter became a bit more independent and less kitten like  he calmed down a little and was much less work! We settled into daily life but I think he was a bit bored and I was feeling broody again :001_tongue:

Back on the forum I was using then there was a lady I chatted to quite a lot because she was a Tonk breeder and we talked about Dexter as I was falling in love with the breed and its traits. In September 2012 one of her queens gave birth to a litter of 10! She offered me one of her kittens  I said I would like a Red, and the rest is history as they say! :thumbup1:

Sam came to live with us just before Christmas 2012. Again super confident, I didnt bother with long introductions as I didnt have the time and it was proving difficult to keep them separate. So Dexter and Sam were thrown together from day one. For the first day or two Dexter was a little rough but I let them sort it out and within 3 days they were best friends :001_wub:

I cant imagine life without my boys now  they make me laugh every single day as both are hilarious and such characters. Id say Sam definitely shows all the Tonk traits and then some! Dexter does too but in a much less in your face kind of way. Sam is a complete goof whereas Dex is a bit more sensitive.

So now some photos:

Dexter's baby photo


Sam's baby photo:


3 days after Sam arrived:


A recent one:


I look forward to hearing your stories, meeting your Tonks and celebrating the breed


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Now I seem to have got the hang of Photobucket I'll pop some more pics on later


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lovely to see your beautiful Tonks moggie and the story of how you came to be a Tonk owner. I don't know all that much about them either so will be watching this thread with interest


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Gorgeous photos M I don't know if Tonks are too well known so looking forwards to hearing all about them and seeing lots of pics! xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for starting this thread M14, also for your Tonk story and for the pics of your gorgeous, handsome boys! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: 

Who could not fall in love with such delightful creatures ??


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you all for such lovely comments 
I've been going through some old photos and it would seem I took rather a lot of the boys when Sam arrived 
Here are a few that made me smile:

*The Glare:*


*First wash from big bro Dex:*


*First snuggle with big bro Dex:*


*First meal together:*


*Oi you little upstart - that's mine!!! :*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A breeder friend of mine has a first generation Tonk from her stud boy and a friend's Burmese girl - she is the cheekiest, naughtiest kitten I have ever met


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I didn't know that Dexter had some Tonk in him, must have forgotten that bit of info!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> A breeder friend of mine has a first generation Tonk from her stud boy and a friend's Burmese girl - she is the cheekiest, naughtiest kitten I have ever met


That wouldn't surprise me  Mine are both still very naughty as adults, it's a bit like having a toddler about the place that can also jump on things so nothing is out of bounds


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So pleased that there is now a thread to share stories and info on Tonkinese - they are a fantastic breed of cat and honestly I dont think enough people know about them 

I thought I would add a Tonk story too 

A little under two years ago we sadly had to say goodbye to our beautiful black and white cat Spoon. We knew that she was irreplaceable but she left a massive hole in our lives (for the humans and for Yoshi) when she left us. When we started looking for another cat we decided that the main thing about Spoon that we wanted to try and recapture and that was how talkative she was. Our house felt quiet without her little burbles and chirrups.

We researched quite a few different breeds, from an energy level (didnt want to freak Yoshi out too much), to a friendly-ness level (wanted a cat that had a good chance of getting on with Yoshi). And while researching Siamese I found some information on Tonkinese. I was familiar with burmese because my parents bred them when I was growing up so I was really intrigued by the sound of tonkinese. We decided that they sounded like they were the cat for us. I searched on the breed website for breeders near me and found one very close and contacted them to find out about waiting lists etc, with the thought that wed probably wait 4-6 months to get one. Turned out the breeder in question currently had kittens available and we were invited over to meet them. Needless to say me and the OH fell in love with the breed in that first visit where we met most of the breeders tonks, including her three legged tonk Thomas who we both wanted to keep. And our plan for one tonk turned into two tonks in the space of an afternoon.

It wasnt totally plain sailing with Yoshi, but Ed and Darcy havent got a mean bone between them which has helped massively. We couldnt imagine life without these guys now, and I doubt there will be any time in our lives in the future where we dont have a tonkinese or two or three in the house. Their personalities are amazing - and we love them 

The obligatory kitten pic








Left to right: Mum (Leila), Ed (such a mummys boy) and independent Darcy

And how they look now:

Edward
Edward, such a handsome cat 

Darcy
Darcy, queen of the snuggles

Will pop up some more pics later


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> A breeder friend of mine has a first generation Tonk from her stud boy and a friend's Burmese girl - she is the cheekiest, naughtiest kitten I have ever met


Ah... tonks are great


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Fabulous heart-stopping pics of Ed and Darcy, Psygon! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: 

What colour are your two described as? I love the tabby markings on their heads.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Psygon said:


> So pleased that there is now a thread to share stories and info on Tonkinese - they are a fantastic breed of cat and honestly I dont think enough people know about them
> 
> I thought I would add a Tonk story too
> 
> ...


Yay thanks for joining in with your story :thumbup:
Your cats are stunning! And your comment about a tonk not having a mean bone in their body is soo true. My experience is that they love everything and everyone - such a beautiful trait :001_wub:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Fabulous heart-stopping pics of Ed and Darcy, Psygon! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> What colour are your two described as? I love the tabby markings on their heads.


 thanks! 

Edward is a chocolate tabby and Darcy is a brown tabby. You can't see the difference between them all the time, but Ed is lighter than his sister.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I don't know if Tonks are too well known


This thread has prompted me to look up the numbers. In 2013 there were 285 new registrations of Tonks with the GCCF while the most popular breed, BSH, saw 5107. Tonks are a sort of open secret I think with many kittens going to homes which already have (or have had) one so you rarely see them advertised.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

I only recently heard of tonks when I saw a group on Facebook. I can't find a pic of my favourite tonk (a silvery blue) but I love these ones too


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

My favourite looks like this one but of course they're all super gorgeous


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

havoc said:


> This thread has prompted me to look up the numbers. In 2013 there were 285 new registrations of Tonks with the GCCF while the most popular breed, BSH, saw 5107. Tonks are a sort of open secret I think with many kittens going to homes which already have (or have had) one so you rarely see them advertised.


I think that is probably true Havoc. They are little known compared to their Siamese cousins and I kind of stumbled across them by accident


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

lazydays said:


> My favourite looks like this one but of course they're all super gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 151206


That is a very attractive cat! I have no idea on colours but perhaps a blue smoke or something similar?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I kind of stumbled across them by accident


Bet you can't imagine a life without at least one Tonk in it now  You don't see Tonk owners wondering which breed they fancy next.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

havoc said:


> Bet you can't imagine a life without at least one Tonk in it now  You don't see Tonk owners wondering which breed they fancy next.


No that's true I don't  However I haven't ruled out adding a meezer in the future, perhaps when I am retired and can devote all my time to the cats - the Tonks are demanding enough for now :lol:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

havoc said:


> Bet you can't imagine a life without at least one Tonk in it now  You don't see Tonk owners wondering which breed they fancy next.


So true!

I've spoken to quite a few other tonk owners and all of them are tonk owners for life now


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

This thread has got me wondering, is anyone planning on adding any new tonkinese to their family this year?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Psygon said:


> This thread has got me wondering, is anyone planning on adding any new tonkinese to their family this year?


Mmmm, if I can find out where Em lives and steal dexter and Sam........


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> Mmmm, if I can find out where Em lives and steal dexter and Sam........


Sometimes I tell Sam he is out the door  Only jokingly of course, but he is a handful and then some bless him. He certainly has his moments . Last week he was tearing around the house like a loon and I was stood at the mirror putting my face on. I hadn't clipped Sam's claws for a week or so and he jumped on my foot and tore it open. I was late for work as I had to wait for it to stop bleeding :lol:
But I think me and Sam are destined to be together, in his carrier at the vets today (just boosters) he only stopped crying when he saw me


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Its a bit cold here in Northumberland this evening, so we have a bit of a fire going. Needless to say the tonks are zonked out

Warming Eds tummy


Slightly more relaxed


Darcy blissed out


Ed blissed out


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Tonks + heat source = match made in heaven :001_wub:


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Sometimes I tell Sam he is out the door  Only jokingly of course, but he is a handful and then some bless him.


I have a warm spot reserved for him


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> I have a warm spot reserved for him


Sam says thank you very much. He has a long list of requirements though, not sure your felines would put up with his diva ways :lol:


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Its a bit cold here in Northumberland this evening, so we have a bit of a fire going. Needless to say the tonks are zonked out
> 
> Warming Eds tummy
> 
> ...


That first pic is amazing


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just bumping up the Tonk thread as I know there are other Tonk slaves on the forum that might not have seen it yet


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Fabulous thread, really enjoying seeing all the gorgeous stinks in one place!

What is the tonkinese voice like? Is it like a Burmese or a Siamese or a bit inbetween perhaps


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> Fabulous thread, really enjoying seeing all the gorgeous stinks in one place!
> 
> What is the tonkinese voice like? Is it like a Burmese or a Siamese or a bit inbetween perhaps


Hmm I don't actually know what a Burmese sounds like


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> Fabulous thread, really enjoying seeing all the gorgeous stinks in one place!
> 
> What is the tonkinese voice like? Is it like a Burmese or a Siamese or a bit inbetween perhaps


Probably depends on the tonk. Ed sounds like a siamese to me.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Loving these pictures :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

Stunning breed.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sam does not sound like a Siamese, although he chats a lot it's more high pitched 
Funnily enough Dex probably sounds more siamesey


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Shameless bump for the weekend


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Tonks absolutely love warmth and feel the cold - just taken this photo of Dexter - don't worry he has loads of comfier options


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

No idea of how to upload photos - do you have to put them somewhere first or can you do it direct from your own picture library?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

havoc said:


> No idea of how to upload photos - do you have to put them somewhere first or can you do it direct from your own picture library?


Ohh Havoc I'm not the best person to ask, rubbish with technology :lol:
The easiest way is to copy and paste the link directly from your computer - these then appear as thumbnails which enlarge when you click on them.
If you want large photos in a thread such as my last one, you will need to upload from Photobucket - it's taken me ages to figure this out  Will help if I can


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

havoc said:


> No idea of how to upload photos - do you have to put them somewhere first or can you do it direct from your own picture library?


Click on the paper clip icon (next to the smiley icon) to upload thumbnail pictures from your computer (maximum 5 per post) or use a photo hosting site like photobucket.
Are we going to see photos of your cats at last


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Are we going to see photos of your cats at last


That would be awesome


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know anything about tonks, but I'm enjoying this thread! Please continue posting pictures  :001_wub:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I just happen to have a photo of a Tonk kitten from years ago. Still don't think there's anything to beat a brown


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I don't know anything about tonks, but I'm enjoying this thread! Please continue posting pictures  :001_wub:


Me too! I just love this forum because I can learn about all these fabulous breeds


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

havoc said:


> I just happen to have a photo of a Tonk kitten from years ago. Still don't think there's anything to beat a brown
> View attachment 151372


Gorgeous kitten :001_wub: 
So.... I would love to see pics of your cats havoc 
I had actually decided on a red when I got Sam but could easily have picked any of his siblings they were such lovely colours. A pic of Sam and his family as babies:


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've just heard that my sister-in-law is picking up two Tonk kittens in 3 weeks time!!! So exciting!

She already has a 13 year old gorgeous male Tonk. She sadly lost his sister last year to diabetes 

I don't know many details as we just heard the news from my mother-in-law, but I've texted my SIL to ask about it and she's texted some photos. They look adorable. She is getting a girl and boy (siblings). 

I'm guessing they will be registered as her other two tonks were from a reputable registerd breeder.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> I've just heard that my sister-in-law is picking up two Tonk kittens in 3 weeks time!!! So exciting!
> 
> She already has a 13 year old gorgeous male Tonk. She sadly lost his sister last year to diabetes
> 
> ...


Would love to hear more about them soon xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Would love to hear more about them soon xx


I'll keep you updated


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

havoc said:


> I just happen to have a photo of a Tonk kitten from years ago. Still don't think there's anything to beat a brown
> View attachment 151372


Cute pic, like the way the kitten looks almost shy :001_wub:

Would love a brown tonk


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> I'll keep you updated


Can she join the forum and post us lots and lots of pics of tonk kittens?  :001_wub:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Had to take Ed to the vets yesterday for a bad tummy (and bad breath), vet thinks he's probably eaten something he shouldn't have since we've not changed his diet. I wouldn't put it past Ed to be honest. He's fit and healthy otherwise, and we got to see the vet that seems to know tonkinese cats so that was really good (not that our other vets are bad but last time we were there we were told Ed might be overweight and he isn't... tonks are just solidly built cats!).

He behaved really well at the vets other than when he was getting his temperature taken and he tried to climb up and over me and into the back of my coat


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Cute pic, like the way the kitten looks almost shy


Probably a clever ploy to look cute and winsome while thinking up the next bout of naughtiness


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Had to take Ed to the vets yesterday for a bad tummy (and bad breath), vet thinks he's probably eaten something he shouldn't have since we've not changed his diet. I wouldn't put it past Ed to be honest. He's fit and healthy otherwise, and we got to see the vet that seems to know tonkinese cats so that was really good (not that our other vets are bad but last time we were there we were told Ed might be overweight and he isn't... tonks are just solidly built cats!).
> 
> He behaved really well at the vets other than when he was getting his temperature taken and he tried to climb up and over me and into the back of my coat


Aw poor Ed, I hope he is feeling better today - did the vets give him anything?
Sam eats and chews anything, I think he has PICA  If Ed is anything like Sam you will probably never know what he has eaten


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

havoc said:


> Probably a clever ploy to look cute and winsome while thinking up the next bout of naughtiness


No doubt!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Aw poor Ed, I hope he is feeling better today - did the vets give him anything?
> Sam eats and chews anything, I think he has PICA  If Ed is anything like Sam you will probably never know what he has eaten


Just a wormer to be on the safe side since he's not been wormed for 12 months.

Our lot chew things a lot too. Was worried in our old house when we were prepping for the move and we really didn't have enough time to spend with Ed and Darcy, Darcy started chewing wood all the time. We were worried not only about the damage to our furniture but because of all the splinters she might get. Vet thought it might be boredom because we were out and about more and just busy with the house stuff 

Luckily since the move she's not done it again, so it obviously wasn't long enough to create a habit.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Gorgeous kitten :001_wub:
> So.... I would love to see pics of your cats havoc
> I had actually decided on a red when I got Sam but could easily have picked any of his siblings they were such lovely colours. A pic of Sam and his family as babies:


That looks a big litter  do Tonks usually have big litters?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> That looks a big litter  do Tonks usually have big litters?


It was - 10 kittens in Sam's litter 
I don't think that many is common - although I think it's quite usual for 6 or more - poor Mums


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just remembered this video I took of Sam playing fetch (it's not great quality - sorry). 
He was 7 months old at the time. You also hear his 'voice'. Excuse my PJ's and slippers :lol:


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Can she join the forum and post us lots and lots of pics of tonk kittens?  :001_wub:


I will try to persuade her.

She has recently taken on about 6 pigs, loads of chickens and a doberman puppy, so she doesn't have much time on her hands! I'll send her a link


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Just remembered this video I took of Sam playing fetch (it's not great quality - sorry).
> He was 7 months old at the time. You also hear his 'voice'. Excuse my PJ's and slippers :lol:


Cool vid 

Ed tends to stop playing fetch when I get the camera out. This is Ed playing fetch with the cardboard tube and mouse


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> Fabulous thread, really enjoying seeing all the gorgeous stinks in one place!
> 
> What is the tonkinese voice like? Is it like a Burmese or a Siamese or a bit inbetween perhaps


Just remembered I have this little vid of Ed when he was a kitten making some noise





He basically talks like this all the time - I think it's kinda siamese... but I've never had a siamese  He doesn't sound like my mums burmese cats (that I remember!)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> I will try to persuade her.
> 
> She has recently taken on about 6 pigs, loads of chickens and a doberman puppy, so she doesn't have much time on her hands! I'll send her a link


Sounds like she'll need some relaxing time uploading photos for tonk fans to see!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Cool vid
> 
> Ed tends to stop playing fetch when I get the camera out. This is Ed playing fetch with the cardboard tube and mouse


What a fab idea, might pinch that one


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Just remembered I have this little vid of Ed when he was a kitten making some noise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ed's voice sounds quite Siamese to me too - Sam's is similar but higher pitched.
Ah the boys have joined me on the desk after hearing that vid, they keep looking behind the laptop to see where the noise is coming from :lol:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> What a fab idea, might pinch that one


We had to recreate it when we moved house. I got two cardboard poster tubes, some parcel tape and some elastic bands to fix it to the handrail. Took a few minutes to construct and the guys love it - I'll take some pics


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Just remembered I have this little vid of Ed when he was a kitten making some noise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Ed's markings on his legs... like Nora Batty's tights


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Making a Stair Chute

What youll need

Stairs with a railing
2 to 3 cardboard poster tubes 
2 large elastic bands
Craft knife
Cat toys that fit inside the poster tube (we use Skinneeez mice and forest animals)
Packing tape

Full view of the stair chute'


Elastic band attachment


Top cut outs for toy insertion


Mid way down cut out for cats to put their paws in


Cant get away with being near the stair chute without an Ed appearing


OK, lets play!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Making a Stair Chute
> 
> What youll need
> 
> ...


That's such a great idea!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Brilliant


If you make one you have to post pics


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Psygon said:


> If you make one you have to post pics


You're on  Might take a few days but I'll get there


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So this probably puts me in crazy cat lady territory, but I am really interested in our cats family tree. Since we got them Ive spent a little bit of time every now and again looking into their ancestors, trying to find pictures and a little bit of their history. I also wanted to know if they could be at all related to my mums cats back when she was breeding Burmese. I am probably turning into a cat history geek 

So today I had a bit of a breakthrough  Ive traced a couple of their great, great, great, great grandparents.

First up is their great, great, great, great grandma Kayserling Katie Blue. 

When I was a kid I used to look at the picture of Katie Blue quite a lot as we had this book on burmese cats that Id read quite a few times. So was fun to find out that she is distantly related to the tonks 

And second up is one of their great, great, great, great granddads, Elidor Le Roi, who also happens to be one of the cats my mum bred 



I know if you go back far enough probably lots of cats are related but Im feeling really pleased that I can find some of my mums cats in our tonks pedigree


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How fantastic that your Tonks are related to your mum's Burmese :thumbup1:
I love looking through old pedigree lines too :yesnod:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Sunday afternoon walk with Ed and Darcy (well with Yoshi too but every time I aimed the camera at her she ran back inside!!)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Gorgeous pics Psygon!:001_wub::001_wub: I like those harnesses, where did you get them?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Gorgeous pics Psygon!:001_wub::001_wub: I like those harnesses, where did you get them?


The red harness is from pets at home (Red Mesh Cat Harness | Pets At Home) but I'm not sure where I got Ed's harness from!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lovely photos :001_wub:
What a shame Yoshi got camera shy


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Figured it was time to revive this... where are all the tonk photos? 

Ed and Darcy have been helping us today...




They've also been wearing themselves out with a lot of running  Ed's belly flap/primordial pouch is looking really, really big in this photo  Not sure if we should be worried that it seems this huge!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So sorry P, I was expecting more contributions as I know there are other Tonk slaves on the forum 
Now you have bumped up thread I'm hoping for more - I'm currently trying to get some decent photos of the boys for the photo competition so will post more soon x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Not sure if anyone here reads Cat World magazine. I've been told that the March issue has a feature on Tonkinese cats... going to pop out tomorrow and see if I can get a copy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Psygon said:


> Not sure if anyone here reads Cat World magazine. I've been told that the March issue has a feature on Tonkinese cats... going to pop out tomorrow and see if I can get a copy


It has indeed


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ooh I'd like to see that - not sure where sells it though - might take a look tomorrow, thanks for letting us know


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

moggie14 said:


> Ooh I'd like to see that - not sure where sells it though - might take a look tomorrow, thanks for letting us know


WHSmith's usually have it


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

And Pets at Home normally have it.

I had a Tonk when I still lived at home, he was called Bear. Well, actually, he was called Bonzer Edward Von Trailblazer but Edward became Ted, became Teddy, which became Bear. He was a very "Burmesey" tonk, we got him after his breeding days were over and he lived until he was 20.


----------



## lollo2304 (Feb 3, 2009)

I haven't posted on here for quite some time really. Found this thread today.

I breed Tonkinese after getting my first by accident 10 years ago!

The Cat World Magazine has my Tonks featured in it.. I was so excited to see them in it!








The trio are kittens I bred, the brown is my neuter boy and the tabby girl is my import.









Top left is a lilac mink kitten, bottom left is my tabby girl again and Middle is blue solid kitten. The top right is not mine but is a cinnamon which is new to the UK.









All my kittens on here. The one on the right is a blue tortie mink.









I have to say, I'm a little bit in love with the tabbies.... Hoping to have a litter of tabbies this autum!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh wow thanks for the photos and info - such gorgeous cats :001_wub:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lollo2304 said:


> I haven't posted on here for quite some time really. Found this thread today.
> 
> I breed Tonkinese after getting my first by accident 10 years ago!
> 
> ...


A litter of tabbies?! Squee!!! I can't wait for pictures  At some point I wold love another tabby tonk 

Also, your tonks in Cat World are gorgeous...   I am very taken with your tabby  Is she a lilac tabby?


----------



## lollo2304 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you!

She is a blue tabby. Still quite light as she's only 6 months old in those pictures. She joined me from Germany to bring some fresh blood to the Tonk world.

My breeder friend has just had e first litter in the UK with cinnamon and fawn possibilities. She has a very stunning cinnamon tabby boy! He's only 4 weeks old but is stunningly!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Chiantina said:


> And Pets at Home normally have it.
> 
> I had a Tonk when I still lived at home, he was called Bear. Well, actually, he was called Bonzer Edward Von Trailblazer but Edward became Ted, became Teddy, which became Bear. He was a very "Burmesey" tonk, we got him after his breeding days were over and he lived until he was 20.


Our tonk Edward T. has also had his name change like this. At first it was Eddie, then he became Ed. But because he loves cuddles he became Ted and Teddy. He's not Bear yet but I can see that being the natural progression


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Time for a tonk revival 

What are everyone's tonks up to? 

Ed and Darcy have been out in the sunshine, and generally been enjoying the slightly warmer weather

























And don't tell the guys but we were getting quite friendly with a little tabby oriental last weekend at a cat show  Feel a bit like a traitor!










What have other tonks been up to?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice to see the lovely Ed and Darcy :Cat I'm sure they wouldn't mind a little Oriental friend


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great to see new pics of the lovely Ed and Darcy! Looking as beautiful as ever. Sorry to ask a dumb question but what is the difference between an oriental and a Tonk?
Dexter and Sam spent some time at a great cattery recently so I could have a little holiday. The owner is so lovely, I really liked her and she gave the boys this little memento when I collected them :Happy










I'm also waiting for a little something in the post. Dexter's breeder collates/edits the Tonkinese Cat Club newsletter and she asked me if she could use a photo of Dex & Sam in the April edition. I'm being sent a copy so I can see my boys in print! Will post a photo when received.
Other than that it's normal Tonk Time here! Hope everyone else's Tonks are well xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tonks are a cross between Siamese and Burmese and are stockier than Orientals


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Tonks are a cross between Siamese and Burmese and are stockier than Orientals


So am I right in thinking that 'orientals' are basically Siamese cats that aren't colourpoint? I've googled it but can't understand - sorry if I'm being daft lol x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

moggie14 said:


> So am I right in thinking that 'orientals' are basically Siamese cats that aren't colourpoint? I've googled it but can't understand - sorry if I'm being daft lol x


Yes they are :Cat http://cats.animal-world.com/Hybrid-Cats/OrientalShorthair.php


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Yes they are :Cat http://cats.animal-world.com/Hybrid-Cats/OrientalShorthair.php


Thanks Lynn I always wondered! I think Siamese and tonks are gorgeous in every colour but I particularly love @Psygon cats markings


----------



## Fonx (Mar 9, 2015)

I am a new owner of a couple of Tonks... and next week we are adding a third. A little crazy I know to get three at once.

The story is... I wanted a Siamese. My boyfriend wasn't sure and then because his surname happens to be Tonks... his mum joked we should get a Tonkinese. So we looked into them... and we decided on a Tonkinese. I'd never even heard of the breed before but they sounded perfect.

The rest of the story is that I have always wanted a pet dog for mostly all my life, until I discovered this siamese thing who lived next door. This was when I was 18. Her (dreadful) family got this horrible dog. Well the dog was fine but just dreadful people - the dog would just chase the cat and try to chew her ears and tail. The cat decided to move into ours for most of the day to get some peace and quiet. I loved her.

Ten years later (thereabouts) I met my boyfriend. We dated a year. I moved into his place, which was rented. I wanted a cat. The landlord didn't allow pets. So we bought a new house, moved in during January and a couple of weeks later started looking for cats.

We phoned and phoned and phoned but either couldn't get through, there was no kittens or there was a huge waiting list and we were at the bottom. Then suddenly it was them calling _us_ back. We got high up on one breeders list and then we got a call from another. So we (well I) thought we couldn't possibly say no... I fell in love with both litters basically and persuaded my boyfriend into three instead of two.

So here we are.

Two weeks ago we picked up our girls Tali (Blue) and Noranti (Brown). It was a bit of a faff as Noranti developed a sniffle and the breeder wanted to keep her back with another one who had been sick. The vet gave them the all clear and Noranti came home with us a few days later. Seeing the sisters reunite was interesting. They fought a lot but now seem to have established an order.

Little do they know that order will be upset with the arrival of Toru - our little lilac boy.

Here are some pictures (oops they are a bit big)



(Above) Toru taken by the breeder a couple of weeks ago looking very handsome.



Noranti and her trademark scowl. She is actually a very sweet natured cat!!



This is on Noranti's first day. They wore themselves out chasing each other about, and crawled up on my lap to have a cuddle and a snooze.

They have started licking each other now as well as fighting which is nice to see.



The two at about 11 weeks old, taken at the breeders.



Tali at 8 weeks.

They're both such little characters. Tali is much more forward and seems to be the leader. She is more social and forever watching you. I was pruning a plant and she was desperate to come over and see what I was doing.

Noranti is more relaxed and would rather just sit down and watch rather than jumping around your feet as her sister would. She is more interested in playing with toys - where as Tali is more interested in people and fighting with Noranti.

As these are my first Tonkinese I don't know how much of their behaviour is 'typical' but from what I hear I am beginning to think so. They are nosy little parkers, very playful, very inquisitive, love playing with anything and stick to us like glue.

The only problem is that we have to carry their food bowl about with us as they don't like eating if we're in another part of the house to their food bowl. Even if it is just the adjacent room. If they do want to go upstairs for anything, or down, depending where we are of course... they'll run up a few steps and then come back down and look at us expectantly. If we get up they always try to predict where we are going and try to race ahead.

I love them to pieces!!! They have gone downstairs to cuddle up with boyfriend now though. They did follow me up here but once they saw I was on this boring machine they decided to go downstairs where it is more comfortable to sit.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Fonx said:


> I am a new owner of a couple of Tonks... and next week we are adding a third. A little crazy I know to get three at once.
> 
> The story is... I wanted a Siamese. My boyfriend wasn't sure and then because his surname happens to be Tonks... his mum joked we should get a Tonkinese. So we looked into them... and we decided on a Tonkinese. I'd never even heard of the breed before but they sounded perfect.
> 
> ...


Wow, what beautiful kittens!!!!! You are certainly going to have your hands full in the next few months, Congratulations and very much looking forward to seeing much more of them on the forum


----------



## Fonx (Mar 9, 2015)

I feel very proud of my kittens, thank you.  My house went from ***** and span to now smelling of cat and every where you go there is some sort of cat toy. Ping pong balls gathered at the bottom of the stairs. So worth it. Little Tali is watching me type. She normally likes to help with writing emails and things.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

They are gorgeous, welcome to the forum :Happy


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Yay more tonks (and very cute ones at that!).

Welcome to the forum - looking forward to seeing more pics of them.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Fonx - just caught up with your post on this thread and the pics of your gorgeous kittens!  I look forward to hearing more about them as they grow up and also seeing lots of pics please?. 

p.s. I'm very envious of you for having 3 Tonk kitties. I love the breed so much!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I received a copy of the Tonk newsletter, my boys have a photo as part of the middle spread, proud moment! :Happy

























Sorry the photos are so big, don't know how to make them smaller.
Hope all the other Tonks are well xx


----------



## Fonx (Mar 9, 2015)

chillminx said:


> @Fonx - just caught up with your post on this thread and the pics of your gorgeous kittens!  I look forward to hearing more about them as they grow up and also seeing lots of pics please?.
> 
> p.s. I'm very envious of you for having 3 Tonk kitties. I love the breed so much!


Heehee! They're lovely - I'm glad we chose this breed. Hope my three start getting on better though - everything feels a little fractious. Even between the sisters it feels different. I can't wait to see how their personalities and relationships grow.


----------



## Fonx (Mar 9, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> I received a copy of the Tonk newsletter, my boys have a photo as part of the middle spread, proud moment! :Happy
> 
> Sorry the photos are so big, don't know how to make them smaller.
> Hope all the other Tonks are well xx


Oh such a beautiful family you have there! I love them all cuddled together. Love Dexter's big feet.

(ETA: Awww Tali and Noranti have jumped up on my lap for a cuddle. I can hear poor Toru meowling downstairs though! I don't think i'd have room for all three though he is massive.)


----------



## Fonx (Mar 9, 2015)

A video of Tali playing on her favourite toy. 

They still dislike their new brother, Toru.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Fonx said:


> A video of Tali playing on her favourite toy.
> 
> They still dislike their new brother, Toru.


Wow, Tali is a little firecracker isn't she, poor Toru could hardly get a look in! Don't worry I'm sure they won't dislike him for long


----------



## Fonx (Mar 9, 2015)

I just worry! He sounds so sad and looks like he wants to play sometimes but the growling and hissing doesn't encourage the girls really, silly boy.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Fonx said:


> I just worry! He sounds so sad and looks like he wants to play sometimes but the growling and hissing doesn't encourage the girls really, silly boy.


Of course you worry, but honestly it is very early days, I bet in a week or so's time you will posting pics of them all snuggled up!


----------



## Fonx (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks Olivia  I hope so. He's just too cute and smiley.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Fonx - they're all gorgeous and cute, I just love them!  Oliviarussian is right, they'll all be getting along fine in a few weeks. Toru being smaller and younger than the girls is naturally not going to feel as confident as the girls, but he'll soon catch up. He did at least get a play on the tunnel toy, when Tali jumped off, and he held on to it for a minute or two when she returned, which is a good sign. Also, I was pleased to see that Tali didn't chase Toru away. 

I watched your other video of Noranti playing so cutely with the orange toy. I love that toy!!:Joyful:Joyful I haven't seen one like that before so I assume you are not in the UK? I'd love to know where I could get one like it, though I guess my girls are a bit big for it now, though still very playful!


----------



## Fonx (Mar 9, 2015)

I got the orange toy from pets at home too, it's a petstages toy so you will be able to get it. I am definitely from the UK. Maybe it is new?

Tali is very nice social cat. She has barely house at him even though he hisses at her, but not so much.

Noranti chases him and hisses at him. Mean thing!

I've separated them now cos he was hiding under the bed and just fed up. He has come out and cuddling me now.

I'm worried for when i go back to work tomorrow. We would have to lock the girls in the library and he could have the bedroom, upstairs landing and hall way. They can't have access to the lounge as we use that as an airlock. We have no porch. My boyfriend wants to build a folding door for the hall way so we can start using our front door again.

i don't want the girls trapped in one room all day although i don't suppose they really leave it when we aren't here. But poor boy will be all alone. I guess he can listen to the obscenities Noranti is hissing at him through the door.

don't want to leave them together alone in case they get up to mischief. But then at least they'd be getting used to each other and i don't think I've seen much real aggression yet.


No busy tails our the like. The girls look after when they are playfighting together!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Such cute kittens @Fonx I'm sure they will be friends before too long.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

What I did when I was introducing my two girls as kittens to my adult cats was fit a screen door to the girls room. This meant they weren't shut away and isolated if I was out and both the two social groups (kittens and adults) could see each other but could not have direct contact. It worked well, and I often used to come home and find one of the adults asleep outside the screen door with a kitten watching from the other side.

If the Library is a good sized room for Toru perhaps he could be in there, with a screen door whilst the girls have the bedroom, landing and hallway.

My screen door is a fairly basic DIY job made from wood and chicken wire and fitted to the door frame with hinges (it opens outwards, and the room door opens inwards). I put two little bolts the other side from the hinges to keep it closed. If you don't fancy a DIY screen door you can buy them :

http://www.newblinds.co.uk/content/...s_3XrmMzOQnFtCQuKWwYejfJVwND2Th-BEaAlAa8P8HAQ

You can probably find something cheaper if you look around on line. Or it you're prepared to have one that sticks in place with velcro (which would be adequate for the purpose as yours are all
kittens), then I recommend Flat Cats. I have made-to-measure window screens from Flat Cats to stop my cats climbing out of open windows, and they are effective . As the screens are made to measure I am sure the company could make you a screen for an internal door. They are a very obliging company.

http://www.flat-cats.co.uk/


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Of course you worry, but honestly it is very early days, I bet in a week or so's time you will posting pics of them all snuggled up!


I agree with this, don't worry they will quickly become friends. If that is the extend of the hissing in the video you have no concerns there.
They are sooo gorgeous - makes me broody for another one! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

All 3 of them are a delight and I can't believe how much they love their barrel and post! Is that from [email protected] too? Noranti bats those balls like an expert. I'm sure they will all settle down eventually. They are probably trying to establish a pecking order, I get the feeling that Tori may be bottom of the pile!


----------



## Fonx (Mar 9, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> I agree with this, don't worry they will quickly become friends. If that is the extend of the hissing in the video you have no concerns there.
> They are sooo gorgeous - makes me broody for another one! :Shamefullyembarrased


Tali is more tolerant of him - it is Noranti who does the hissing. I was just sitting with him on my lap in the library with them - after a long cuddle on our own on the bed and there was barely any hissing - apart from Noranti a bit. Tali sniffed his butt and licked it. But now they are chasing each other around and hissing. :Shifty Oh... well they were. Noranti is now playing with balls and all other toys lying around.

@chillminx actually we have flatcats already for our windows! I was thinking of getting one to have as a door in the hall way but my boyfriend wants to build a folding door to go there.

Might consider that if they don't make friends after a week.

Noranti is playing in her cube at the moment and Toru is sort of... trying to join in. Hmm! He and Tali were doing this last night. Half playing with each other, half sort of hissing and running away. But not like other times. He's playing with a mouse toy now so I'd assume he relaxed. Noranti wiggling her butt to pounce on him. And no hissing.

Maybe progress as we speak? Either that or he is imagining the toy mouse is Noranti's head and is trying to rip it off. Ooh there is Noranti playing with his tail. And now trying to fish a scrunchy ball out of thismaze thing. Tali is just watching.

Still some hissing and grumbling. Oh off he goes. And Noranti slinks off after. I don't want to follow too much in case I interrupt something good.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Kitten watching is SO much better than TV!!!!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ah they sound great! Just keep a close eye on them xx


----------



## Fonx (Mar 9, 2015)

Shortly after this Toru did a big stretch and fell face first onto the floor. Dignified.

 Worry over nothing. They are friends!

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Fonx said:


> Shortly after this Toru did a big stretch and fell face first onto the floor. Dignified.
> 
> Worry over nothing. They are friends!
> 
> Thanks for all your advice.


Yay - I knew it!! Lovely photo - they are super gorgeous!! :Happy


----------



## Fonx (Mar 9, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> Yay - I knew it!! Lovely photo - they are super gorgeous!! :Happy


But don't tell them that, they already know how to play up the cuteness.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Told ya!!!!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That is a lovely photo :Cat Nothing like kitties sleeping in a heap :Cat


----------



## Fonx (Mar 9, 2015)

Another purring heap to share!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Fonx - utterly cute!!!  Who could ask for more?  Bless their dear little faces, I love them!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hope all the PF Tonks are well today! Thought I'd share a pic of my 'yin & yang' boys lol. I was watching the Grand Prix, they got a bit bored!!


----------



## Fonx (Mar 9, 2015)

They're gorgeous all cuddled up!

May I ask - how big are all your Tonkses? The breeder from whom the boy came from - her cats were the size of tigers. Never seen such big things. All the other Tonks we've met in person (allbeit not a great number - just two other breeders) were a lot smaller.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd say Sam is quite petite for a male cat. But he is quite long in the body and very slim but solid. He weights about 4.5kg x


----------



## purplemonkeydishwasher (Jun 3, 2015)

OMFG, this breed is sooo cute.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just thought I would revive the Tonk thread! How is everyone's Tonks today?
I'm doing my usual Saturday chores - Sam loves it when I change the bed


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Been a while since I was here, but lovely to see the pics of tonks 

@Fonx - your tonks are absolutely lovely  

My tabby two are doing good, they have just been worn out by 45 minutes of da bird. Although, I have a feeling I am the one more worn out than they are...

Darcy:









Ed:









Ed is looking at me a little forlornly right now, I think he wonders why I have sat down


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

This is a bit of a flying visit to the tonk thread - hope everyones tonks are doing really well and are as cute (and naughty) as ever 

I just wanted to share some pics of Ed and Darcy which you can see in the September issue of Your Cat magazine 

A picture of them wearing Mynwood jackets is being used in a buyers guide for harnesses - super cool! 

And just to be clear, Ed may have a 'win' sticker next to his head - but you can't win him!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello @Psygon lovely to see you , were your ears burning @lymorelynn and I were at a show on Sat and @nightkitten was there with a wheel ! Lovely so meet @nightkitten and remembered your great vids of Ed & Darcy on their wheel


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great pics hun! How did the article come about? xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I want to win Ed  Such stars - well done Ed and Darcy for getting the magazine photo shoot :Cat


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Great pics hun! How did the article come about? xx


Sorry, @moggie14 been a busy week - so only getting a chance to reply now. 

We gave some pics of Ed and Darcy wearing their Mynwood jackets to Maria at Mynwood and I think it just got selected from the pics on their website!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Teeny tiny tonk revival...

Just wanted to share some exciting tonk news. We have a little lilac tabby tonk boy joining us at the end of December - very excited  

I think Ed and Darcy won't know what's hit them 

Hope everyone else's tonks are doing well?


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Teeny tiny tonk revival...
> 
> Just wanted to share some exciting tonk news. We have a little lilac tabby tonk boy joining us at the end of December - very excited
> 
> ...


Oh lovely news! Can we see some pictures please


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Teeny tiny tonk revival...
> 
> Just wanted to share some exciting tonk news. We have a little lilac tabby tonk boy joining us at the end of December - very excited
> 
> ...


Oooohhhhhh you can't tease with no pics lol details details we need details @Psygon oh and did I say pics too xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

@daisysmama and @Azriel391 amusingly in my total two of hours of exciting kitten play at the weekend I got exactly zero pics of the little boy we picked  Hoping to see them again this weekend though so will be less excited (yeah right) and more on top of getting some pictures 

In the meantime... here are some recent pics of Ed and Darcy 

*Ed and Darcy:*









*Did someone say Ed was cute? *









*Someone put the cat in the bag (to be honest Darcy put the cat in the bag)*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Psygon said:


> Teeny tiny tonk revival...
> 
> Just wanted to share some exciting tonk news. We have a little lilac tabby tonk boy joining us at the end of December - very excited
> 
> ...


Woo hoo - that is exciting news!!!! Lilac tabby - my heart has just melted :Cat:Cat:Kiss


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Woo hoo - that is exciting news!!!! Lilac tabby - my heart has just melted :Cat:Cat:Kiss


he is a real cutie...  (though I would think that). He was quite an active playful kitten (ran around pouncing on everything) of the 11 we met (and meeting 11 kittens was amazing... almost picked two)  :Cat


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol cover your ears Ed you're beyond cute ...... upside down ... but super cute *sigh* :HilariousDarcy it's the bag version of ..... I sitz I fitz  
is your new addition a boy or girl , do you have a name , is it the same breeder (Az you're so nosy ....I know )


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Azriel391 said:


> Lol cover your ears Ed you're beyond cute ...... upside down ... but super cute *sigh* :HilariousDarcy it's the bag version of ..... I sitz I fitz
> is your new addition a boy or girl , do you have a name , is it the same breeder (Az you're so nosy ....I know )


New addition is a boy (we thought long and hard about what would fit. We have two girls and one boy at the moment, and I think Ed needs someone to match his ridiculous energy levels).

He has a name, but it may change (none of our cats have ever kept the original name we came up with... Spoon was originally called Roogi, but she responded to Spoon better, and Ed's original name was Max. So wrong for him - he is totally a Ed/Teddy)

And yep, same breeder. The mother of the new kitten is Ed and Darcy's half sister


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh such exciting news! Can't wait to hear more about your new little boy xx :Happy


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Just thought I would add some pics of our soon to be joining us Tonkinese 

His colour is a bit unsure at the moment - some lights he is lilac and some light he looks more like a brown tabby. Regardless he has stolen our hearts  He's a smiley little fella that spent an awful amount of time just snoozing on my knee this afternoon


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

He's adorable. Can see why you fell for him


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

OOOOH he is scrumptious! I adore him! Any names yet? X


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> OOOOH he is scrumptious! I adore him! Any names yet? X


Still deciding on a name


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwww what a cutie!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh wow, he's beautiful!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So, this thread popped into my memory earlier today - and I realised we've not had any dedicated tonk updates for a while 

What are all the Pet Forum Tonkinese up to?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Seeing @AnnC mention she has a tonkinese in the 'Extolling the virtues of raw' thread reminded me that many moons ago we had a dedicated Tonk thread... but it's been oh so quiet!

So @moggie14, @AnnC and any other tonk owners that are hiding on here...

I think a picture revival is in order!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Seeing @AnnC mention she has a tonkinese in the 'Extolling the virtues of raw' thread reminded me that many moons ago we had a dedicated Tonk thread... but it's been oh so quiet!
> 
> So @moggie14, @AnnC and any other tonk owners that are hiding on here...
> 
> I think a picture revival is in order!!


You have to set an example!!!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SbanR said:


> You have to set an example!!!!!


Just one... as I want to see other people's tonks too 

Last night, smiles and cuddles with Ed and Jammy


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Just one... as I want to see other people's tonks too
> 
> Last night, smiles and cuddles with Ed and Jammy
> 
> View attachment 346306


You can't just show half the family!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SbanR said:


> You can't just show half the family!


I will see if I can get a pic of Darcy and Ck


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Since I reminded myself of this thread ...

Our boiler is broken, so we are relying on tonks to keep us warm. Only they have just snuggled down without me!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

A "cluster of Tonks" Gorgeous!


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Great to see a whole thread of Tonks!!) they are gorgeous!! I would love to have a Tonk but suspect that Sam may object a tad!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Since I reminded myself of this thread ...
> 
> Our boiler is broken, so we are relying on tonks to keep us warm. Only they have just snuggled down without me!
> 
> View attachment 385538


I wish my cats were so nice to each other....


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You know the cat's motto @Psygon, look after No. 1......2 and 3


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> You know the cat's motto @Psygon, look after No. 1......2 and 3


And now... 4! Meanwhile I am still cold.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I wish my cats were so nice to each other....


Oh they have their moments where harmony is no where to be found. But the moments are short!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh my, just been sent these... So not looking for another tonk but...


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Psygon said:


> Oh my, just been sent these... So not looking for another tonk but...
> 
> View attachment 385722
> View attachment 385723


Baby Tonks!! how could anyone resist!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Oh my, just been sent these... So not looking for another tonk but...
> 
> View attachment 385722
> View attachment 385723


From Jammy's breeder?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SbanR said:


> From Jammy's breeder?


Yep!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Yep!


Go for it then! I bet Jammy would love a little brother or sister to play with


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello @sairhug and welcome to the wonderful world of Tonks! 

I think your search sounds very familiar, there do seem to be fewer breeders… although there are also some breeders just starting out as well. So I hope in time the number of registrations will go back up!

One thing I will say is that if one of your deciding factors is a breeders website you might end up missing some fantastic breeders - there are quite a few that don't have websites (or don't update them) but who do breed some wonderful cats. As tonks are … rare, I don't think breeders really have to advertise their kittens very much and they tend to have waiting lists for kittens (which I'm sure you've already discovered).

I'm not sure if you've contacted any breeders yet or if you have solely relied on websites, but I'd definitely recommend getting in touch to tell them why you've fallen in love with the breed and why you're searching for a kitten  If possible you could also go to the tonkinese cat club show on the 22 September in Guildford (details here: https://www.gccfcats.org/show-calendar/OccuranceId/3174/ctl/ViewEvent/mid/3832). It should be a good opportunity to meet some breeders and obviously a show hall full of Tonkinese cats!

I will say that if you are very set on a specific colour, you may find it difficult to find one straight away. I've always wanted a blue tabby… and yet I have 2 brown tabbies, 1 lilac tabby, a lilac CPP and a brown CPP  Once we've gone to meet kittens it's always been more about the personality than it has the colour! When we got our 4th tonk, our lilac CPP girl Jammy, we were searching for almost 6 months till we found a breeder. In the end, every tonk we've met has had a super personality and been a good example of the breed, so the colour hasn't ended up being very important to us 

I'll send you a PM as well, as I'm not sure we're meant to recommend breeders.

I am also more than happy to share many, many, many pics


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Waffles - brown CPP, almost 9 months old









CK - lilac tabby, almost 4









Ted - brown tabby, almost 7









Darcy - brown tabby, almost 7









Jammy - lilac CPP, almost 2


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

@sairhug good luck with your search for a Tonk. @Psygon has given you great advice but I'd like to add, have you looked at Facebook? 
As a Siamese breeder, I know there are breeders who have their own pages on there where it is far easier to update rather than on a website. Facebook have been clamping down on animal sales adverts but you may still find posts from breeders with kittens due.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2019)

Deleted


----------

